# Cheapest place to buy halides?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I want to buy 3 250 watt DE XM 20 k bulbs and im looking for the best place to buy them. With best i mean the place who sells them for the best price. Any input is appreciated. Thx


----------



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

I have always found King Ed pets (kingsway in East Burnaby) to have the best prices for hardware, esp. lights, filters, heaters. You can give them a call and after a couple of tries you will talk to the owner and he will explain what they have. 

-Dave


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Personally, I liked the Phoenix 250w DE 14000k bulbs for my reef tanks. Better priced than most other bulbs with a very nice blue-white colour.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Personally, I liked the Phoenix 250w DE 14000k bulbs for my reef tanks. Better priced than most other bulbs with a very nice blue-white colour.


That's what I run now. I like them but they aren't blue enough for me. I even supplement them with actinic t5 bulbs. They are about 16 months old so maybe they lost some of the blue color over time.


----------

